# Aggie Donation rod



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I don't post up many pics because I have to have my wife do it. But this is an Aggie rod with the recent passing of Jerry I really wanted to put it up.

Full acrylic grips by me with a custom painted seat by Mach 2 Customs AKA Adam. Put some nice aluminum pieces in there to even it out. Did a nice 10-1 fade just to give it a clean look. used some micro wave casters on it with some prowrap thread. No CP was used at all.

I think one of the nicest things on there for an Aggie is the bonfire tribute decal.

This rod will be auctioned off to raise money for scholarships out in Chambers county.

Gig'em Jerry


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Sexy Rod! Awesome Work!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks.

I see the pics on my PC but not on this darn mobile version


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Nice work. I know Jerry would have good things to say about it too.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

Sexy Rod. Might be too sexy to fish with. 

Gig' Em 09'


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

That rod will see the saltwater for sure.

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

Beautiful work. Jerry would be proud.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Great job on the build bud.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Adam...seat looks killa


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd be scared to mess that rod up! Sexy!!

Just need to get a custom maroon and white concept reel to put on it now


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Heck of a build Jim. I 'm sure Jerry is diggin it.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Well Jim I'd say you put that one out of the park!!! Killer job on the fade. The whole build came together very well!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Arthur


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

You outdid yourself on this rod Jim. It's as close to perfect as it gets! Wow!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I am happy to say the rod was a success at the action yesterday. My buddy texted me today and I was floored with what it went for. Some very kind people had some deep pockets and helped out some kids. WTG Aggies


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks great Jim.


----------

